# help with picking out lights



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

i need help picking out some lights i am 3 weeks into flowering on my first grow i am looking for some 400w hps but there is not any hydro stores around here. my question is will any hps light do or do they make special grow bulbs for hps thanks for any help. my set up is in an unused bathroom i vegged on floros till it was 20in tall and its bagseed my plant is bout 3 1/2 feet tall now and shows quite a few small buds im using fox farm soil and nutes


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

   I'm not aware of any HPS thats is not used for growing but im no light expert, im bumping you up the list so someone else will reply to you.


sounds like you want   a 400 watt HPS with a remote balast.

:bump:


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i found some lights @ home depot but im not sure if there for growing they say they are for outdoors and im not sure if they would work for growing


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

Order from ebay. Can get whole lighting setup. I have a feeling this plant is starving of light, no?


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

Checkout HTGsupply.com or search ebay....


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah it is starving for some good light. so what yall r sayin is DONT BUY THOSE LIGHTS FROM HOME DEPOT?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope. How many sq ft in space? You got a little cash laying around?


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

there is about 30sq ft total in the shower that im using and i really dont have that much money to throw around thats why i was looking @ home depot and other local hardware stores theres not ne hydro stores or plant stores around here i found one but its like 6hrs away so im stuck buying online i did find a good price or a switchable unit on htgsupply it was a 400w hps/hid system for around 200 bucks but i dont know how much shipping would be. the one i was lookin at that was @ home depot was like 80bucks and its local so i can just drive there "no shipping" and its cheaper but i dont know alot about lighting so i thought yall could tell me to buy it or not


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

30sq ft. Well, hate to tell ya this but you need some cash to make a big stash, bro.

Your not gonna get a set up at HD. Save some cash, do what you will with the plant you have now. Have you seen some of the pics on here? Imagine buds like those in your closet? Feel me?


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats what i have been tryin to acheive


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

dyon I would start with a smaller space...can you grow outside when it gets warmer?


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

its pretty small its 4'Lx3'wx5'h but yes i gotta farm i can grow on but its gona be a while befor it gets warm here May or July


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

If your saying that you can grow outside. Bro, thats a no brainer. This is a diff story. If you are able to see a plant outside thru its lifecycle in safety. Oh man. we need to get you up to speed on growing some 8ft ladies outside. You like em big and chunky??


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2010)

so its 12 sq ft,

 a 400 watt hps will work nicely in that area


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 25, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> so its 12 sq ft,
> 
> a 400 watt hps will work nicely in that area


 
Thats what I was noticing Dman.  A 4'X3'=12sqft.  I would personally go for 600 watt HPS.  Probably a little more than you need, however, chances are that you will want to do more and not less in the future.  I have been told 5000 lumens per sqft.  At 12 sqft you should have 60,000 or more lumens.  The more the better.  I believe you could pull it off with a 400 watter like Dman says, but I would rather be slightly over than be under as far as lighting goes.  How much $ are ya workin with?  Maybe if we know that, then we could give you some detailed advice on what setup to get.  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with erwin....I bought my 400w first and wished to god I had bought a 600w and went and bought one of those also...
a 400w will only be good for 50,000 lumens...you will be 10,000 lumens short...


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah i was....well i dont know wat i was thinkin but back to my first question will the street light style hps lights work 4 growin if i put a better reflector around it


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

Already told you no. Not sure if thats the answer you want to hear, but... To teach his own. GL


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

dude, i just ordered a 400 watt ballast for 125 from i believe from plant lighting hydroponics. fast delivery.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 27, 2010)

You might like to take a look at my thread "Wowee" before you decide, especially since it sounds like you will use your grow room only for veg.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please dyon resist the urge and save your money for the 600w system!!! That closet will be good for a 600w system and with some practice in SOG, SCROG, or using LST, you can get some pretty nice and heavy yields. 

Honestly dude not much you can do with the plants right now. Just finish em off with the floros and be happy that you got something. The buds will be extremely airy but they will be great for making cannabutter. Heck might even a few blunts worth out of it.


----------

